# Hi From Canada



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome fellow Canadian! Can I play dumb for a second and ask what exactly a "Kiger" is? I'm assuming a type of mustang? Would love to know more.


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

Yes, a Kiger is a type of Mustang. They are unique as they only originated from both the Kiger Herd Management area and the Riddle Herd Management area in the Kiger gorge which is located in the foothills of the Steens Mountain in Oregon.

They are the descendants of the Spanish horses of the Conquistadors and were brought over in the 15th century. A study was done by the University of Kentucky and they possess one of the greatest number of Spanish markers in their DNA.

They possess the dun factor and come in a variety of colors such as dun, Grulla/Grullo, red dun, bay and Smokey Black (also called lobo dun) They do not however carry the cream gene, champagne or paint/pinto genes or any other type of roaning or modeled colorings.

They range in size from 14hh to just under 16hh with 14.2hh to 15hh being the most common sizes. They possess a keen mind, gentle nature and great intelligence which also adds to their versatility. They excel in such disciplines as western riding, cow work, reining and cutting as well as dressage, endurance and cross country. They do not however excel in speed classes such as barrels or key hole as they are not built for that discipline.

At present their are only 17 Kigers in Canada. Two stallions and 15 mares. One of our mares is located in Quebec with the remainder in Ontario and one out in BC. We also have the greatest number of Kigers in the US.

If you would like to know more about this breed, you can visit the Canadian Kiger Mustang Registries web site at http:/www.canadiankiger.com

Thanks for asking,
Kelly


----------

